# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1c7.7 ТиС + POS Expert Linux

## Sipuka

Добрый День! Есть задача подружить 1С 7.7 ТиС с POS Expert Linux. Кто то встречал? Где можно найти инфы?:eek: :eek: :eek:

----------


## mirror

инфы вряд-ли где скачать можно, 
но вот только если фантазию и смекалку применить.
7.7 можно запустить под вайном.

----------


## merkul

кстати гдето было описание как настроить и запустить под вайном 1с, но забыл где.суть в том, что есть, ищи...еще там в той статье как помню так и не смогли настроить сетевой доступ на 1с...

----------


## Klimon

Настраивал под 4 разными Пингвинами из под Вайна 1С. Смысл такой: Чистый Вайн делает только локал-версию. Если берем вайн-етерсофт, то тут тоже есть подводные камни: либо только нет-версию, либо только сиквел-версию(SQL), если часть баз под файлсервером, а часть в сиквеле - дохлый номер. глючит. Так что пингвинам пока далеко до 1с в полном функционале.

----------


## BoricH

На сколько я понимаю POS Expert Linux - Системовский фронт кассира. Если так - работал с ним неоднократно, могу помочь подружить с 1С (есть много своих наработок)... если это конечно еще актуально......

----------


## Silla

> могу помочь подружить с 1С (есть много своих наработок)


очень даже актуально
жду связи с нетерпением

----------


## MAXWAIT

парни помоги те тоже с настройкой я даже низнаю с чего начать((
есть Федора 11 а вот где Дистрибутив надыбать не знаю и что с ним потом делать

----------


## Silla

Дистрибутива нет, только у заказчика :(
сам бы посмотрел поближе
выкрутился через бэкофис - там выгрузка была, забрал из дбф

----------


## Jojoking

now a few days ago i was on my most used account on my computer and outta nowhere it says i have a virus and that everything is infected and anytime i click on anything it says the application cannot be executed because it is infected and this keeps popping up every 5 seconds and its annoying because i have a lot of pictures,videos,music,etc. on that account and its only that account that is infected and no other ones which i think doesn't make sense but whatever is there anyway to transfer my stuff from my old account onto my new one? or maybe fix my old account?because nothing works on my old one. when i click on it to scan my computer it wont help it just scans which is bullshit HELP I DON'T WANNA LOSE ALL MY MUSIC ON ITUNES!!!!!!and other stuff!!  iphone unlock

----------


## quick

1С + Wine тут ни при чем, тут надо смотреть в каких форматах может обмениваться POS. Обычно это txt или dbf. И потом уже делать обработки загрузки продаж, выгрузки справочников.

----------


## Seempson

Тоже столкнулся с этой программой. Не получается загрузить интерфейс кассира. В сервисном режиме грузится. Вобщем помогите кто чем может. может есть какие мануалы. Есть дистрибутив. Могу поделится. Если что пишите на мыло.

----------


## alecs_golta

Для начала удали в корне диска файлик - service.

_Добавлено через 26 часов 6 минут 53 секунды_
Или так rm /service

----------

